# Offshore Classic



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

fished the mexico beach marina offshore classic this past weekend and finished first in dolphin (16.92 lb) and third in wahoo (31.38 lb). Left friday morning and stayed offshore friday night 130 miles out between the wether buoy and lloyds ridge hoping to find blue water. The water was terrible. Had one strike friday in 490ft of water and landed the wahoo. Had one strike saturday and landed the dolphin. Overall water quality and fishing activity was awful. We trolled for over 150 miles with all types of lure combinations. Hope the blue water gets closer soon.


----------



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

What was the winning king? We are coming down to fish the MBARA tournament. I hope it gets better between now and then.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to make the best of a tough situation. My read on the water is all the muck water is from the spring floods in the midwest and it will not really go away till well past summer. Last year was the BP fiasco, this year the flood waters pouring down the MS river.

Good pics as well guys!

Robert


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats on the wins!


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

winning king was 39.31 lbs


----------



## "BY THE MILE" (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice catch Bill! Goin deep is always an adventure! 
-Steadman


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

bconnally said:


> winning king was 39.31 lbs


Any idea where the winning king was caught? Headed that way on the 21st to try and prefish for the MBARA tourney. I hope the weather is better than last year! !


----------

